# problema con gnome al login  - aiuto!

## manza

ciao, vi prego di aiutarmi in questo problema:

avvio il pc

mi loggo da gdm in gnome con un utente

chiudo la sessione

mi loggo come altro utente ed il menu di gnome non è accessibile, come se nemmeno ci cliccassi con il mouse...

in /var/log/messages leggo:

```
Jun 12 19:04:58 pc-casa (wendy-6906): Inizializzazione (versione 2.14.0), pid 6906, utente 'wendy'

Jun 12 19:04:58 pc-casa (wendy-6906): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura in posizione 0

Jun 12 19:04:58 pc-casa (wendy-6906): L'indirizzo "xml:readwrite:/home/wendy/.gconf" è stato risolto ad una fonte di configurazione scrivibile in posizione 1

Jun 12 19:04:58 pc-casa (wendy-6906): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura in posizione 2

Jun 12 19:05:00 pc-casa (wendy-6906): L'indirizzo "xml:readwrite:/home/wendy/.gconf" è stato risolto ad una fonte di configurazione scrivibile in posizione 0
```

l'unica cosa che posso fare è CTRL_ALT_F1 e riavviare il sistema.

anche se stoppo /etc/init.d/xdm e lo riavvio il problema persiste...

 :Question:   aiutatemi please!

----------

## manza

ecco ho scoperto che quei messaggi me li da sempre ed apparentemente non hanno nulla a che fare con il problema.

ho provato a riemergere gnome-session e gnome-panel ma niente da fare

il fatto è che non trovo errori nei log!

ho guardato in:

/var/log/messages

dmesg

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

quali log posso guardare per capire il problema?

grazie

----------

## manza

c'è nessuno?   :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

hai provato con un utente nuovo? magari il problema riguarda solamente il secondo con cui accedi (se è sempre quello a darti problemi). se sono tutti e due che fanno così, allora non saprei...

eventualmente, hai provato con

```
#revdep-rebuild
```

a vedere se c'è qualche libreria rotta? (non dovrebbe centrare, ma non si sa mai...)

----------

## manza

si revdep-rebuild l'ho fatto ed ho provato pure a emergere di nuovo gnome-panel e gnome-session... niente.

ho invertito pure gli utenti con i quali mi loggo ed il problema rimane.

proverò creando due utenti nuovi ma non credo che risolva.

quello che mi infastidisce è che non so in quali log andare a cercare l'inghippo...

----------

## manza

risolto!

ho creato due utenti nuovi e tutto andava bene

poi abilito i suoni di sistema in gnome ed il problema ritorna...

allora ho tolto /etc/init.d/esound dal runlevel di default ed ora fila tutto liscio   :Cool: 

perchè era di default? boh!

ciao

----------

